

28C3 presale opens  - gmodena
http://events.ccc.de/2011/10/31/28c3-tickets/

======
prodigal_erik
For anyone else who found this completely opaque, it's about tickets to the
annual Chaos Computer Club conference in two months in Berlin:
[http://events.ccc.de/2011/09/09/cfp-for-28th-chaos-
communica...](http://events.ccc.de/2011/09/09/cfp-for-28th-chaos-
communication-congress/)

------
kbob
28c3 is the 28th Chaos Communications Conference.

------
dnlk
Hate to spoil your excitement, but 'discounted'??? It merely states that
certain percentages (half/quarter of all available tickets) will be sold at
certain dates. Maybe the title should be corrected to reflect that...

~~~
gmodena
Hi, thanks for pointing it out and sorry for miss reporting.

The discount reference came from a mailing list where I read the news from,
unfortunately I am not able to provide a link to the message (private
archive).

------
saurik
Did anyone else get an error message that the SSL certificate for
presale.events.ccc.de could not be validated?

~~~
Argorak
Yes. The CCC uses certificates by cacert, a free and community-driven
authority (<http://www.cacert.org/> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAcert.org>). Sadly, most browsers don't trust
CAcert by default, so you get an error unless you add their root certificate.

